# Wajas Thread



## meganc66

Okay, figured I'd make a thread for the Wajas thingie.
I have a couple questions!

what makes a better breeding and why? do you want your gen to be lower or higher? What about all these mutations and markings and whatnot? i cannot gather what is "desirable" and what isn't.


----------



## Carriana

Well I think it's up to you on what you think is desirable as far as the markings and mutations. Like me, for mutations I like the bird wings, I don't mind the unihorn, the mane, leg feathers, stuff like that. I have seen several Wajas now that have both bird wings and bat wings. I don't know if that should happen since the "genes" (or codes, lol) should be able to be both carried but not both visible so I avoid things like that.

Also, keep an eye on the number of markings a Waja has, whether you can actually see them or not (it depends on the color). It gets messy when you have zebra, giraffe, ocelot, wind, stars, etc all mixed in together. I like it when it's clean like just one marking type. Sometimes they work well together like belly + tiger but not all of them do.

Also I prefer a Waja that is low gen. because that means there is likely less of a mess and you can start with more of a clean slate. Although, you will probably find that there are some clean looking Wajas with high gen, which just means that they have been responsibly bred which is a good thing.

Something I have been noticing is that when you breed two Wajas the colors tend to mix. So if you have a solid blue and you mix it with a solid red it will create purple color offspring. So keep that in mind. You can take a really brightly colored pattern and dilute it by breeding it with a white, or deepen/darken the color by breeding with a black.

The marking colors also seem to combine when breeding so you need to be careful there too. If you have a red base with yellow markings and you breed to a waja with a yellow base and red markings (lets say they have the same marking pattern) then you will likely end up with what looks like a solid orange Waja which carries a "hidden" marking pattern.

This is the very first Waja I purchased. I thought it looked pretty but the more I looked at its marking mixture the less I liked it. I will keep it because it was my first but I never plan on breeding it: Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

I hope that helps


----------



## Harley D

Well the lower the Gen the better to them on there.

Your markings you want them to be as heigh as possible. Its what makes the colors stand out more.

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

here are pictures of the two if you dont have a account with it

















They can be loweer gens but that is as low as I have. 
There are other breeds but that doesnt matter. It all matters on what you like. 
My faves are the banes.

As for the Mutations its all in what you like. The can carry the trait but not show it or they can show the mutation. Some dont have any at all


----------



## Harley D

If you guys have a account I can give you one of mine for free
If you want you can go about my cave and pick either one out of the sale cave to get or you can pick two you want me to breed and give you a pup.


----------



## meganc66

thanks for the info, guys! harley i have an account, my id number thingie is 156109 but i only bought a couple aerial's, i like them. harley i would love a pup that looked like that skeleton bane, its hottness extreme! haha!


----------



## mygirlmaile

Thanks for my Waja Carrie!

As soon as I can breathe for 15 seconds Im going to figure it out more. LOL.


----------



## Carriana

Harley D said:


> If you guys have a account I can give you one of mine for free
> If you want you can go about my cave and pick either one out of the sale cave to get or you can pick two you want me to breed and give you a pup.


I wouldn't mind getting a pup off of Jane (the Tiger Bane)!!!

My ID is 156068


----------



## Carriana

mygirlmaile said:


> Thanks for my Waja Carrie!
> 
> As soon as I can breathe for 15 seconds Im going to figure it out more. LOL.


You're welcome. I have 4 breedings going on right now too. All due 12/11. You can have some pups from any of those too once they arrive 

I have also found that the Wajas&Wajas color sequence guessing game is the fastest way to make some $ for the game.


----------



## Harley D

Carriana said:


> I wouldn't mind getting a pup off of Jane (the Tiger Bane)!!!
> 
> My ID is 156068


Alright give me a moment to look up a male and breed her for ya.
I just sent a breed request to another member. 
I made a mistake that I know see. Both Jane and the other members bane carry Prehistoric Horns. I will keep looking and hope to find another member that will accept a breed with another one like jane with out it. If this memeber beats me to it. I will let you see if you want them or I will breed Jane again for you


----------



## Harley D

meganc66 said:


> thanks for the info, guys! harley i have an account, my id number thingie is 156109 but i only bought a couple aerial's, i like them. harley i would love a pup that looked like that skeleton bane, its hottness extreme! haha!


 alright I can most like send one right now. It will be female sence that is the only one I have low gen in skeleton bane. They are only three days old and both should look the same

The bane pup came off of Hane and Sane


----------



## FloorCandy

OK, maybe I'm retarded, I really want to try this, but I have no idea how it works, I signed up, but have no idea how to get any wolves. What do I do to get started?


----------



## Harley D

if new and wishing for free wolves
If you go to communicate at the top of the page, then go to your left there will be a list. In that list there is Forum. Click it. Then go to Newbie giveaway. There you may get free wolves. If you are new to the site. 

get waja credit
To get money or WC (waja credit). You can sell the wajas you have. 
That or you may go to World at the top and to the left of the page you can click on games. There you click on the games Fish-a-waja and pick a plastic toy, then you get free WC. Then go back to games and go to the game Daily Pear. Click on a pear and you will get free WC. If you do it in so many days in a row thats how many times it goes up. 

breeding
You will need to pick a male and a female. They will come out with the colors mixed together if bred
Say you have a solid red waja female and a solid blue waja male the color of the pup would be the color red and blue make
Mutations: You would have to look at the page to see what the waja is carrying if it is not showing. If a waja carrys a mutation it means one of its parents is showing it but the other is not. If your waja is carrying a mutation and you breed it with another waja that is not carrying it, the mutation will not be there on their pups. 
Markings: The higher the number on the marking the better. When looking at the page of a waja. It will list the markings on the right and the mutations on the left under the waja pic. 
Now here is the trick! you can NOT breed a waja with out a love pear. You may get these pears if you go to world at the top and click on shops on the left. It will bring you straight to the pear shop. Other shops are listed below on the left after clickings on shops. 
If there is no pears in the pear shop Then you would go to the left again and click shop search. There you can click on love pear on the list and hit submit. Please note you do not have to fill out the listing price. It will show you everyone who has one for sale and it starts from the lowest price to the highest. 

looking for a waja
If you wish to look for a type of waja you want to breed, buy, ect. Just go to the World at the top then on the left go all the way down to the fancy B and it says search next to it. Right above custom demo.

Custom demo is where you can make up a waja and see what you like and want in a waja. Though you can not keep it. 

Making a waja
Some people go in a use their RL money and are able to make up a waja they want. Which would make their waja they are making a 1 gen. My knowlodge is not go in this area though. 

banking
In the bank you can put your WC in and transfer them to other members if you wish. Though you must know your PIN number. Its like a bank. The pin is about 4 or 5 numbers. No it is not the number on the side of your username at the time. Unless you made it that. 

Other somethings like the pear tree are off limits to those who have free accounts. If you wish to go to the pear tree you must pay. The pear tree gives you little bonus everytime you go up to it. Though you can only go up to it once a day


----------



## FloorCandy

Thx so much, I got a free wolf, and got lots of money playing games!


----------



## Harley D

Floor candy if you wish I can let you have one of the ones in my sale cave for free. That or I can breed two of mine together if you want a pup

I made some oopsys on the post above. Everything on there that says to the right besides the markings it wrong. Its all to the left. Sorry about that. I believe I fixed everything


----------



## FloorCandy

That would be so great! I dont really have much of a preference, so you can send me any one you want lol. I'm kind of a slow learner.


----------



## FloorCandy

One more question for now, what is the point of the bank? If I don't put the WC in the bank, do they go away?


----------



## aimee235

You can use the bank to transfer wc to other players


----------



## meganc66

yay for wajas!!!!!!!
carriana i want a waja from you!!! haha!


----------



## aimee235

Oh and what makes a good Waja to buy is totally up to you. Some of the muddy ones can be very pretty even though they have lots of markings or mutations. My favorite is hound/star/wind/brindle/dalmation

















And even though she's faded









My id's 155271 and 154132

I'd be happy to give some of my babies from my litters to you guys to start out with, but ya gotta wait until there markings come in at 15 days old.


----------



## meganc66

cool id love some babies! im not sure exactly what i "like" yet considering colors and markings and mutations.. i don't like too many mutations but some of the crazy markings are cool, like yours that you just posted aimee! i like the aerials, banes, normals and egyptians the best, i think so far. i like the tempest ones too haha. but yeah, i'd love some babies from anyone that is stable enuff and is willing to gimme some  haha ill add you, aimee!


----------



## Harley D

FloorCandy said:


> That would be so great! I dont really have much of a preference, so you can send me any one you want lol. I'm kind of a slow learner.


Alright well here is the link to may sale cave
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Best one I have in the sale cave right now is...
This one for being low gen
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
And this one for having 100 % on every marking it has
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

If you want a pup and for me to breed it for you just pick about any male or female in this part of the cave and I will breed them for you
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
I do not inbreed them so I will tell you if they are related. I try not to anyways.

All my wajas in my sale cave are 15K
It goes from as low as a 4 gen to as high as a 8 gen.


----------



## American_Pit13

Its all in what you like and how you wanna play. Personally I just like to make a ton of money and I collect Wajas I like lol. 


Inbreeding and high gens are often looked down upon however they have NO actual effect over the WAJA.


154800< Me


----------



## Harley D

Yes it does all come to what YOU like but if you are in it to breed and sell them as for what the game calls for. You would try and keep it as low gen as possible. There are add ons and then there are things taken off. Its almost like selling a house. You dont have to have all these crazy mutations and what not. Just try to have the best you are using.


----------



## Harley D

Zomg dudes if any of you come across a imp and you breed it or what ever. I would sooo buy a pup imp or the imp period.
There is only Two now made at the moment


----------



## meganc66

harley i love your aerials.. its like blue man or something? do you have one you could breed him to that would make a beebee that looks like that?!


----------



## meganc66

imp? whats an imp?


----------



## Harley D

meganc66 said:


> imp? whats an imp?


Imp is the new breed being made RIGHT now.
Here is one of the two imps made
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

And as for blue man...hmmm hang on...

oh well then there is two blue men..hmm stange...thought I changed their names...well anywho let me go back and get your ID and I will send one right to ya see as I have two


----------



## meganc66

harley you're the bomb! i <3 him! *snuggles him* hahahha


----------



## meganc66

HOLY SCHNIKEYS! that imp is hottness to the max! *droolie*


----------



## meganc66

Carriana said:


> I have also found that the Wajas&Wajas color sequence guessing game is the fastest way to make some $ for the game.


how can you say that?!?! i think it's the hardest one -__- and i can't figure it out hahahha


----------



## Harley D

meganc66 said:


> how can you say that?!?! i think it's the hardest one -__- and i can't figure it out hahahha


Me either! I sat there for what felt like hours trying to find out how to do that stuff


----------



## Harley D

Gah people are such rip offs in Waja. I payed for a waja and its been 3 months wait. He said he was working on making them but I fail to see even a START on it...gah I am hounding him now for my WC. I am going to bring Apollo in if he doesnt pay


----------



## meganc66

wait what happened? whats that mean?


----------



## Harley D

meganc66 said:


> wait what happened? whats that mean?


It means one of the members on waja ripped me off over 400k
Along with other members. So if he doesn't give me my wcs back or I am going to bring in the person that made the website


----------



## FloorCandy

OK, so here's a few questions, what do all the stats mean? and what are good stats to have and go for. Also, what happens if you breed 2 different types together, like tempest and bane, does that make a monster? what is a monster lol. I bred some of mine, I bought gender pears (I had almost all females) and matched up ones I thought were pretty, so we will see how they turn out. My ID is 156246 Username Thrall if you wanna see what mine look like.


----------



## FloorCandy

Harley D said:


> Alright well here is the link to may sale cave
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> Best one I have in the sale cave right now is...
> This one for being low gen
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> And this one for having 100 % on every marking it has
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> 
> If you want a pup and for me to breed it for you just pick about any male or female in this part of the cave and I will breed them for you
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> I do not inbreed them so I will tell you if they are related. I try not to anyways.
> 
> All my wajas in my sale cave are 15K
> It goes from as low as a 4 gen to as high as a 8 gen.


I love Brain, Rosa, and Hane, so if you can breed one that looks like any one of those 3 I would love to have it. I like them all equally, so you can surprise me with whichever type.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

You guys disgust me! Breeding for mutations and specific colors! hahahaha Shelby feed that one who is all bones.


----------



## FloorCandy

Harley D said:


> Me either! I sat there for what felt like hours trying to find out how to do that stuff


Agreed I can't do that one either, but I do all the other games the max amount it lets me for the day, I made like 400k in 2 days, and I was able to buy some pears (gender and love) and start breeding. Once I build up a long string of the daily multiplier money will be easier as well, 2 days doesnt bring much money lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You guys disgust me! Breeding for mutations and specific colors! hahahaha Shelby feed that one who is all bones.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hammer::hammer::hammer:

lmfao. blame it on shelby!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Not that you can't talk about it here on GP but there is a forum under communication for the game that will answer all your questions. It has newbie guides, newbie give-aways, sales, design ideas and much more. Also read the news to see what going on


----------



## Harley D

mygirlmaile said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hammer::hammer::hammer:
> 
> lmfao. blame it on shelby!!!!!


hey now! This wasnt started by me...just because I know it doesnt mean I started it


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome

*I got one now =O*








I don't know much about the game itself but I think she's pretty up:


----------



## meganc66

i want an egyptian really bad!!!!


hey guys... i think ima BYB! OH NO!!!!!!!!
ahhahaha


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome

She's due 12/12/09 :O


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> yay for wajas!!!!!!!
> carriana i want a waja from you!!! haha!


You want one of my pups that are all due on Friday? You can choose a pup right away or you can let them mature enough to see what they look like before you pick  I am not sure what is going to come out of these breedings yet - I bred some solids together for color variation and then I bred my Zebra female to a solid - not sure how that will turn out though.


----------



## meganc66

if you dont mind carriana i will wait until they mature a bit so i can see what they look like! im excited! you sent me the one with stars and wind on it? i love her! i need some more males, i only have like 4... out of like... 14 or something. are there usually more girls than boys on the site?

hey i want an egyptian pup! haha!
you guys can have some of my pups... but id wait until they grew up a bit if i was you, ive never bred any before so i dunno how they're gunna turn out! but i luff them *snuggle*


----------



## meganc66

anybody... what does a frog do?


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> if you dont mind carriana i will wait until they mature a bit so i can see what they look like!


That's totally fine to wait until their markings show!

I only sent one waja out and that was to Shatel so someone else must've sent you that one.

You can have second pick out of any of my litters. LOL. I have a tempest/earth breeding that I am excited about. I am breeding for tiger markings! I *heart* tigers!

I have all of my expectant moms in a special group so you can get an idea of what the pups will be like.


----------



## meganc66

i shall look!!!!

well.. whoever sent me the normal with the wind and stars, thanks, i love it! i want more of those! ima make me some wind and star normal babies! *snuggle*

and i repeat... whats a frog do to a waja? i have one and ima sell mine i believe.. cuz you gets lots an lots of money if someone buys it.. but i dunno what it does, at the same time. haha


----------



## meganc66

i should put my mommies in a group too. perhaps i will. this is the best thread. bwahahha hahaha


----------



## meganc66

OH! AIMEE SENT ME THE WAJA I'M THINKIN OF!!

THANKS AIMEE I LOVE HER!


----------



## meganc66

and carriana if i got one... i would love one from the verdes alves and delta lai. i think thats how you spell em... breeding. <33333 hahaha.

im beginnning to really like normals


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> and carriana if i got one... i would love one from the verdes alves and delta lai. i think thats how you spell em... breeding. <33333 hahaha.
> 
> im beginnning to really like normals


I will reserve you a male then 

I don't know what Delta-Lal means, he came with that name, lol. Verdes Alves means Green Bird. She came with the name "She Hulk" which had to be changed. hehehe


----------



## meganc66

LOL @ she hulk. when i get the wajas if they have okay names i'll just add my thing to the beginning... if its real dumb ill come up with my own


----------



## Harley D

I DID IT!
I hacked my own account  I is so proud. I have been trying to get waja to send me a email because I forgot the log in...So I hacked my own account after countless times of trying!

I am going to put some up for sale.
here is the link to my old account
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## meganc66

hay! you didnt post up the right link! lolz


----------



## Harley D

oh oops!
Well the ID is 50636
On the phone can't get the link


----------



## aimee235

Your welcome Megan!


----------



## meganc66

does a male pear make any waja a male or do you give it to expecting wajas so they birth males? lol


----------



## American_Pit13

meganc66 said:


> does a male pear make any waja a male or do you give it to expecting wajas so they birth males? lol


They increase the chance of males in your litter. However nothing you do after a waja has been bred will effect the litter. When you clicked the breed button the pups where generated.


----------



## FloorCandy

Here's another noob question, when someone gives their ID how do you look at their cave?


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> Here's another noob question, when someone gives their ID how do you look at their cave?


The only way I have found is to click on your name at the top of your page where it says logged in as: and then in the adress bar replace your ID with whoever's you are wanting to look at. *shrugs*


----------



## Carriana

So I have 4 Wajas due tomorrow! I am so excited to see how the pups turn out!!!

These were my first attemps so I hope I didn't make a huge mess with em! I noticed that one of the males I bred, Pinky, is something like 137 gen. It's up there. 

I have a few more litters coming in the next week too that I am more excited about! Some tigers, winds and a giraffe!


----------



## meganc66

yay carriana!! i have some litters coming sometime next week that im really excited for as well... but my first pup ever was just born! i realize now that i'm on there more that i don't really like high gen wajas, but i like how she turned out! she is the brown of her mom with the markings of her dad XD

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> yay carriana!! i have some litters coming sometime next week that im really excited for as well... but my first pup ever was just born! i realize now that i'm on there more that i don't really like high gen wajas, but i like how she turned out! she is the brown of her mom with the markings of her dad XD
> 
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


I am confused, if she was just born how does she have markings and look full grown already?

Oh and I have five pups from 3 different breedings now. Only one of them from the litter you wanted a pup from and every last pup is a female.

You can still have her if you want though.


----------



## meganc66

sure ill take her!!!!!
and i used an age pear  hahahha


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> sure ill take her!!!!!
> and i used an age pear  hahahha


I was just wondering if that's what you did. 

I am going to do that on some of the others. Hopefully I can find some age pears cheap! ETA: yeah right! this is highway robbery!!!


----------



## meganc66

LOL i can get ya an age pear. gimme 2 minutes! send me a puppy tho  hahahha


----------



## meganc66

ok wait i need like 15 more minutes bahahha but i got my lil waja thanks!!!!

i dunno what you're into but ive got this girl pregnant: Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

you can get a pup from me! im HOPING for more than 1 but most likely i wont get one... but i'm willing, if you want one! the birth won't happen for a couple days tho haha


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> LOL i can get ya an age pear. gimme 2 minutes! send me a puppy tho  hahahha


I already did


----------



## meganc66

you're the best
yeah ima send you an age pear *zooms off*


----------



## Carriana

*MEGAN!*

Where the heezy is my pear?!?!?!?!

hehehehe


----------



## meganc66

LOL i couldn't manage to catch one last night, gimme a couple minutes hahahaha i haven't forgotten about you! SOON, my love, soon. haahahha


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> LOL i couldn't manage to catch one last night, gimme a couple minutes hahahaha i haven't forgotten about you! SOON, my love, soon. haahahha


Oh you have to grab one from the shop huh? I just got 2 strange pears, 2 male pears and 4 love pears from the shop. How much do the age pears go for? They must go fast...


----------



## meganc66

they go first
i just got one and sent it over
i think the one i just got was 35 in the store
they sell for anywhere from 200,000 to 250,000
i sold a couple 2 days ago for 250,000 which was nice haha.
i usually go for age pears first, then normal pears, then love pears.
i sell age pears for 200,000 on average, 100,000 for normals and 20,000 for love pears


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> they go first
> i just got one and sent it over
> i think the one i just got was 35 in the store
> they sell for anywhere from 200,000 to 250,000
> i sold a couple 2 days ago for 250,000 which was nice haha.
> i usually go for age pears first, then normal pears, then love pears.
> i sell age pears for 200,000 on average, 100,000 for normals and 20,000 for love pears


Thanks! That was fast! Now I have to figure out which pup to use it on...


----------



## meganc66

HEY i was lookin thru your cave, Alfonse, why is his base color and eye color and marking colors all question marks? i was wondering if he bred with my #000002 (i think thats her color. its pretty much black lol) if the pups would come out husky like him.. i like him. but whys he like that?

and no problem, make it worthwhile!  if i catch one on the next re-load im probly gunna age the pup you gave me  im too impatient to wait 20 days lmao


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> HEY i was lookin thru your cave, Alfonse, why is his base color and eye color and marking colors all question marks? i was wondering if he bred with my #000002 (i think thats her color. its pretty much black lol) if the pups would come out husky like him.. i like him. but whys he like that?
> 
> and no problem, make it worthwhile!  if i catch one on the next re-load im probly gunna age the pup you gave me  im too impatient to wait 20 days lmao


I think I have an automatic setting to have the hex #'s hidden. I just haven't gotten around to it. I will go do that now.


----------



## Carriana

I used it on my Seduction x Michael (formerly Angel Wings) pup:

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## meganc66

nice job, she's beautiful! i love that the wings are white. im not partial to wings, but i like how they go together with her!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> nice job, she's beautiful! i love that the wings are white. im not partial to wings, but i like how they go together with her!


Yeah, wings are one of the mut.s I don't mind. I really only like the bird wings though. Alfonse's hex #'s are unhidden now if you want to check it out.

And I was looking at your pup's base color. She is going to be a really deep forest green!


----------



## meganc66

i got me another one!
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
she looks great, thanks a ton carriana!

we should stay in business togetha hahaha


----------



## meganc66

i just bought this guy
im lovin him:
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> i got me another one!
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> she looks great, thanks a ton carriana!
> 
> we should stay in business togetha hahaha


Ack! YOU got the one age pear! I tried to grab that. LMAO.

She does look good! Even though she has wings....hehehehe 

Waja business partners - I like it!

I am finding that I am really partial to the wind markings. I have 3 breedings set up right now. Check out my Gabriel x Sun Explosion. I think those are going to come out AMAZING!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> i just bought this guy
> im lovin him:
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


Very handsome!


----------



## meganc66

fanks! yeah business partners! i saw sun explosion but didn't look at who she was pregnant to, ima have to check him out! and yep, i stole that pear  OH and yeah she's a hottay!!!


----------



## meganc66

i bought a couple similar normal's a couple days ago, black with the colored speckling on the back with some black wind which makes it look awesome i cant wait for the babies <3_<3


----------



## Carriana

Have you figured out how to friend people on this game? Or is that a paid site function?


----------



## Carriana

Caught an age pear! Woot! 

Ima go check out your cave now


----------



## Harley D

hey who ordered the tiger bane?


----------



## meganc66

i dunno who ordered but if they dont step up..... *nudge nudge wink wink*

i have some friends! you're on my friend list carriana! LOL and sure, go check me cavey out  some of them are from when i first joined that i will most likely be retiring soon or selling, but i like many of them *snuggle*


----------



## DarkMoon

Ok, so I joined Wajas after seeing this thread and I'm already addicted. Very very interesting site and lots of fun. I just hate waiting so long for the pups to come around, but I'm not paying that much for a pear to get them early.

ID: 156295


----------



## Harley D

meganc66 said:


> i dunno who ordered but if they dont step up..... *nudge nudge wink wink*
> 
> i have some friends! you're on my friend list carriana! LOL and sure, go check me cavey out  some of them are from when i first joined that i will most likely be retiring soon or selling, but i like many of them *snuggle*


I dont see the point of retiring a waja. I just dont get it lol what was your cave number again?


----------



## meganc66

i would retire monsters all day long if i had the money to do it. i think im on your friends list, theres 1 or 2 i want to retire, i think. but i dunno, i may keep em.


----------



## meganc66

i just birthed 3 normal wajas, their base color is #000002 with blue eyes so they're pretty much black, and they don't carry any mutations or markings, i'm keeping the boy but i'd like to give out my 2 girls to some of the peeps that helped get me started! or any of you guys that are reading this bahaha. any takers?  oh, they are gen 9 i believe, if that makes a difference!
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game first girl
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game second girl


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome

*Check out my new Wajas*



















The first is my stud Cosmic Wonder
The Second is his mate haven't quite figured out a fitting name for her yet :|

Both of my females are pregnant my Egyptian is due tonight happy me


----------



## meganc66

they're super cool!!


----------



## FloorCandy

That black and purple one is awesome!


----------



## Carriana

Harley D said:


> hey who ordered the tiger bane?


Oooh that was me!!!

Sorry it took me so late to respond, I was at my annual Ginger Bread House makin' party. Super fun!

No Megan you can't have my tiger bane!!!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> i just birthed 3 normal wajas, their base color is #000002 with blue eyes so they're pretty much black, and they don't carry any mutations or markings, i'm keeping the boy but i'd like to give out my 2 girls to some of the peeps that helped get me started! or any of you guys that are reading this bahaha. any takers?  oh, they are gen 9 i believe, if that makes a difference!
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game first girl
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game second girl


Sure I will take one if no one else has spoken up for them


----------



## Sampsons Dad

people people....there is some thing out there called books....


----------



## Carriana

Sampsons Dad said:


> people people....there is some thing out there called books....


Ha ha, cute. I actually read a ton, just don't have any books that I am currently reading.

Don't be down on the game because you're not into it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

i dont play games very often any more.
I am writting a commentary so i get my distractions by chatting on forum.

o my good ness...i didnt know cane passed!


----------



## Carriana

Sampsons Dad said:


> i dont play games very often any more.
> I am writting a commentary so i get my distractions by chatting on forum.
> 
> o my good ness...i didnt know cane passed!


Yeah, he was murdered. It was/is really sad!

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19645-rip-one-our-own.html


----------



## meganc66

i love books...........


----------



## Harley D

I have two bane pups as of right now
They are both females and parents have all the same stuff so they both will must likely end up looking the same. Sorry but if you two could post your IDs up I will send a pup to each of you


----------



## Carriana

Thanks  156068


----------



## meganc66

i dunno if you was talkin bout me... but 156109 i believe is me... im in your friends list i think, harley!


----------



## Carriana

How do you put people in your friends list? Mine is empty...


----------



## meganc66

go to my "page" or whatever.. like where you go to the persons page and then you have to look into their cave from there.. like just when you put in their id and go to their page, underneath their name is a little person with a + mark. that adds to your friends list. i didnt realize that it doesnt put you on theirs as well.. i figured i was on your guyses too haha


----------



## Harley D

psh you act like I know how to check my friends list lol


----------



## Harley D

Just breed a couple
These are the two breed

Father








mother








What children should some what look like








here is her link

http://www.wajas.com/waja.php?id=2395080
Some may turn out to be banes

please note the picture of the waja that I said should look like their kids is for sale. She was mine but I sold her and the person is selling her for 100K

If you want pups to turn out like the father please tell me and I can breed him with another female that is the mother of the one thats for sale. I added a the color to the mother a lil while ago after I bred the father and the other female.


----------



## Harley D

raiderette
I noticed I had a trade up sence back in 10/something/08
So I cancled the trade and am stuck with another waja I have no need for anyone wish to trade for her or buy her

She is a 4 gen
Carries batwings and mane
huskey 30%
Ocelot 100%

her is her link

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> go to my "page" or whatever.. like where you go to the persons page and then you have to look into their cave from there.. like just when you put in their id and go to their page, underneath their name is a little person with a + mark. that adds to your friends list. i didnt realize that it doesnt put you on theirs as well.. i figured i was on your guyses too haha


Thanks! I have friends now! Yippie!


----------



## meganc66

no prob! did you guys see the news? they're doubling the pear prices and whatnot! the pear times are very hard to get anything!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> no prob! did you guys see the news? they're doubling the pear prices and whatnot! the pear times are very hard to get anything!


I haven't seen ANY pears the last two drops. Either they are going super fast or the drop times have changed?!?!

Lame. I refuse to pay 300K for an age pear and I don't want to wait for my pups to grow up *taps foot* I am impatient!


----------



## meganc66

supposedly they're doing it so that more wajas get sold or something? i dunno.. i dont wanna wait either! times are the same, everyone is going crazy and buying!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> supposedly they're doing it so that more wajas get sold or something? i dunno.. i dont wanna wait either! times are the same, everyone is going crazy and buying!


Holy crap that went quick!!!


----------



## meganc66

yupppppppppp


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> yupppppppppp


Ima get me an age pear! You wait an see!


----------



## FloorCandy

I used an age pear on a pup that was born today, it now says she is 21 days old, but still looks like a pup, how long until I see what she will look like?


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> I used an age pear on a pup that was born today, it now says she is 21 days old, but still looks like a pup, how long until I see what she will look like?


Actually, if you click on the pup's picture it should update. If it doesn't update after you click it then just refresh the page and that should work.


----------



## meganc66

yeah you have to click their picture and reset the image or whatever.


----------



## Carriana

Ha ha! Snagged an age pear...told you I would


----------



## meganc66

psh give em up


----------



## Carriana

Shooot, I only have the one and I have two wajas due to give birth in about an hour so I am going to hold on to this one. 

Oh and I think I am going to breed that black pup you gave me to Alphonse. I bought a female I though would make a good mate for him but when I did a side by side comparison her coloring seemed really dull compared to his so I am probably just going to sell her. 

If I get multiple pups from the litter I will give you one


----------



## meganc66

sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy

This is my first baby, I think she is really pretty


----------



## Carriana

Very pretty!


----------



## Carriana

I am breeding skunks now! Hehehehehehe:

Penelope 








X
Pepe Le Pew


----------



## FloorCandy

Carriana said:


> I am breeding skunks now! Hehehehehehe:
> 
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X
> Pepe Le Pew


Those skunks are really cool!

Did the pear restock times change? I keep checking at the usual times and there are never any, this late at night I can usually get a love pear at least.


----------



## Carriana

Does everyone have a favorite Waja in their cave?

I think so far, this one is my absolute favorite:









And in no particular order, these are all high up there on my list:

























As you can see I favor the rich, bold colors, the wind markings and the bird wings 

So post up your faves


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> Those skunks are really cool!
> 
> Did the pear restock times change? I keep checking at the usual times and there are never any, this late at night I can usually get a love pear at least.


No, they posted on the news that the pear prices will be doubling pretty soon and so the vultures are stocking up while they are still cheap and price gauging the crap out of everything. I have been trying to get age pears and have only managed to get one all day.

If you need a love pear though I can send you one free of charge  I have a few.


----------



## FloorCandy

Carriana said:


> No, they posted on the news that the pear prices will be doubling pretty soon and so the vultures are stocking up while they are still cheap and price gauging the crap out of everything. I have been trying to get age pears and have only managed to get one all day.
> 
> If you need a love pear though I can send you one free of charge  I have a few.


It's ok I still have a couple left, I don't have age pears to age any more babies, so I will have to wait to breed anyway, hopefully I can pick up some more before they are grown  Thank you so much for the offer, you should hold on to them as they are a commodity now lol.


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> It's ok I still have a couple left, I don't have age pears to age any more babies, so I will have to wait to breed anyway, hopefully I can pick up some more before they are grown  Thank you so much for the offer, you should hold on to them as they are a commodity now lol.


I just picked up 3 more on this last drop. I didn't even see age pears, that's how fast they went...there usually seems to be 2 age pears at the :02 drop but I didn't see a-one


----------



## FloorCandy

These are my faves:

I can't wait to breed these 2-
Male:









and

Female:


----------



## meganc66

those two are sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Carriana

Pear question:

If I wanted to use a normal pear to increase the chances of having multiple pups in a litter and also a male pear to increase the odds of having male pups when would I feed those? And to the mom waja I imagine?


----------



## Carriana

This pup was just born today, I aged her. I need naming suggestions, I am at a loss...


----------



## tzbart

Oh good lord. I knew I should of stayed away from this thread. Im gonna have to hid this from my husband. He's gonna think Ima freak. Hahahaha. Actually I did this with a horse style game. *sigh* oh well...looks fun! I want a stinking IMP!! AHHH!!


----------



## aimee235

Carriana said:


> Pear question:
> 
> If I wanted to use a normal pear to increase the chances of having multiple pups in a litter and also a male pear to increase the odds of having male pups when would I feed those? And to the mom waja I imagine?


Feed the pears BEFORE they breed and you feed both parents. It permanently ups their stats.


----------



## Harley D

Giving you all a chance before setting some of the wajas going on sale. Prices are going to be 17K
For you guys I am willing to go down to 10K
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## tzbart

Can you breed out mutations? I'm having a hard time finding a stud that is in my price range that has no mutations. If they can be bred out...then that opens things up for me.

How the heck do you guys post pics of your Wajas?


----------



## meganc66

im pretty sure you can breed out mutations, and i may have a pup or two for ya tzbart, what breed wajas do you like?


----------



## Harley D

you can breed mutations out. Just find a waja mate that dont have the mutation that is not carrying it at all. The pup would most likely be born with out


----------



## tzbart

So far Bane and normals. Tempest seems to be growing on me. I mean...I figure you can breed them out. It would makes sense to me that it would. But then again it is a game. Haha


----------



## tzbart

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet. I have a normal that has nothing as far as markings and mutations. So I wanted to be picky about the cross. But if I can weed out the mutations that opens things up for me


----------



## Harley D

does anyone what the wajas before I place them up for sale


----------



## meganc66

i have breeding that i'll be re-doing soon and both parents have no markings or mutations, you can have one of those pups  and i breed normals, aerials, banes and egyptians. i have mostly normals, though...

what is your id number, ill send somethin over


----------



## tzbart

Harley D said:


> does anyone what the wajas before I place them up for sale


Lemme look. Hang on



meganc66 said:


> i have breeding that i'll be re-doing soon and both parents have no markings or mutations, you can have one of those pups  and i breed normals, aerials, banes and egyptians. i have mostly normals, though...
> 
> what is your id number, ill send somethin over


Sweet! Thanks

157399


----------



## tzbart

I like pinky


----------



## meganc66

tzbart i sent you a pup, my other breeding is going on now she will give birth in a couple days!

im selling this egyptian pup
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

if anyones interested, ill give ya a discount


----------



## DarkMoon

Would anyone like an Egyptian male? Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game I won't use him for my breeding so he might as well go to someone who wants him.

I also have a Female fire that is up for grabs. Too many mutations for me
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

I have taken a liken to Earths. This is my baby:









I want another black with Stars but I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't have mutations or many many markings.

I also have a really cool looking Plushie that I'm in love with:


----------



## tzbart

meganc66 said:


> tzbart i sent you a pup, my other breeding is going on now she will give birth in a couple days!
> 
> im selling this egyptian pup
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> 
> if anyones interested, ill give ya a discount


Thanks! I had a mini heart attack. Forgot they are seperated by age. haha


----------



## tzbart

DarkMoon said:


> Would anyone like an Egyptian male? Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game I won't use him for my breeding so he might as well go to someone who wants him.
> 
> I also have a Female fire that is up for grabs. Too many mutations for me
> Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game
> 
> I have taken a liken to Earths. This is my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another black with Stars but I'm having a hard time finding one that doesn't have mutations or many many markings.
> 
> I also have a really cool looking Plushie that I'm in love with:


Thats a nice looking plushie


----------



## meganc66

hahahha!
i wish i had a gen 1! someday soon  hhahahha.

cindy i like that Egyptian but he has too many markings for my personal taste *sniff* lol. i am trying to figure out my egpytian breedings, i need to fix somebody what i got with my first breeding isn't what i expected :/


----------



## tzbart

Haha feel so stupid. Im nervous about picking a stud. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## meganc66

i was nervous too. then when i got some money i went on sprees bahahha


----------



## tzbart

Hahaha This is probably another reason why I never bred my mare. Too dang picky! I dont want to make a bad choice. I cant believe Im being like this for a game. HAHAHAHA Good god Im a dork.


----------



## DarkMoon

Yeah I keep searching for a male for the Black Earth pictured above, I finally found one, that I don't mind after spending hours searching. I'm just waiting for them to log in *sighs*


----------



## tzbart

I think Im just going to buy what I like and work from there.


----------



## Carriana

Harley D said:


> does anyone what the wajas before I place them up for sale


I'm still waiting for my Tiger Bane


----------



## meganc66

im waiting for my tiger bane to grow up hahaha


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> im waiting for my tiger bane to grow up hahaha


How did you get one of them when I am the one who requested one?!?!

Waaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## meganc66

LOL it was sent to me! check your notification thing, maybe you didn't accept it on accident!! she sent it a couple days ago!


----------



## Carriana

Nope:

"You have no incoming transfers at this time."

I would have seen a pop up at the top of my screen. I was eagerly anticipating it...


----------



## tzbart

Wooo! Got some breedings set up. Now I have to freaking wait. That sucks


----------



## meganc66

the waiting def sucks. lol.


ask harley, then! hahaa


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> the waiting def sucks. lol.
> 
> ask harley, then! hahaa


I just looked and it appears that she is still sitting in Harley's cave....*taps foot*. Mabye I will PM her...


----------



## tzbart

Sweeeeeeeeeet! I got another. Did one of you guys send it?

Oh yeah...Megan you can have one of my pups from one of the breedings I have going on now. If you would like. Well once they are born. haha


----------



## meganc66

PM her hahahha. and tzbart (i dunno your real name SOWWIE) i would be definitely interested in a pup  haha


----------



## tzbart

Its Zabrina. Haha. Ok when they come about I'll let ya know.


----------



## meganc66

sweet, zabrina! the only place ive ever heard zabrina before was a shih tzu that i groom is named that... i always hear sabrina. so cool!


----------



## tzbart

Dangggg Why'd I have to get a lil chit. Hahaha. Well...I am short. But I aint bug eyed! Haha


----------



## Harley D

I am sorry about the tiger bane pup 

I thought I sent it out. I just sent the pup out


----------



## Harley D

Cheetahs and phantoms

Just bred the cheetahs and the phantom ones I showed you I bred on page 8 is now born
There were three banes and two tempests

oh and a normal was born to


----------



## American_Pit13

FloorCandy said:


> Those skunks are really cool!
> 
> Did the pear restock times change? I keep checking at the usual times and there are never any, this late at night I can usually get a love pear at least.


At the 1am hour on waja time the shops don't restock. They start again at 2.


----------



## American_Pit13

Carriana said:


> Pear question:
> 
> If I wanted to use a normal pear to increase the chances of having multiple pups in a litter and also a male pear to increase the odds of having male pups when would I feed those? And to the mom waja I imagine?


It would matter on both sides.

A normal pear will raise youR litter quantity LQ but 1-5% you can go up to 100. If you want multiple pups 2-4 or more each waja would need 10 LQ.

Male pears are the same thing but its your MG. it can also go to 100.


----------



## tzbart

So do you guys think an upgrade account is worth it? Or the cwp's?


----------



## American_Pit13

meganc66 said:


> supposedly they're doing it so that more wajas get sold or something? i dunno.. i dont wanna wait either! times are the same, everyone is going crazy and buying!


Hahahaha! I can't wait for prices to get high! I got 22 Age Pears 60 Normal pears and 158 Love Pears!


----------



## tzbart

american_pit13 said:


> Hahahaha! I can't wait for prices to get high! I got 22 Age Pears 60 Normal pears and 158 Love Pears!


How the heck did you get so much money? And all of those?! I can hardly get any love pears. Haha


----------



## American_Pit13

tzbart said:


> How the heck did you get so much money? And all of those?! I can hardly get any love pears. Haha


I get an age almost every other shop time and the night before prices rose I bought 12 mil worth of pears. So once the market settles and people start running out of the pears they are able to sell cheap and prices raise I will sell away!


----------



## tzbart

Dang 12mil worth? Holy cheese and rice!!! And here I thought I was doing good with a hundred thou..hahaha


----------



## American_Pit13

Lol and I have only been playing for 2 weeks. Buy and sell baby buy and sell.


----------



## tzbart

Good god! Well chit! I need to bust my butt then! Did you get an upgraded account or just the reg one?


----------



## American_Pit13

Regular. I want to upgrade in a few weeks I think tho.


----------



## tzbart

Hmmm. Im thinking about it. Kinda want to try just the three month one to start. But...I dunno. Haha


----------



## Carriana

american_pit13 said:


> It would matter on both sides.
> 
> A normal pear will raise youR litter quantity LQ but 1-5% you can go up to 100. If you want multiple pups 2-4 or more each waja would need 10 LQ.
> 
> Male pears are the same thing but its your MG. it can also go to 100.


Thanks. I started to figure a lot of that out.

And where the heck have you been?!?!


----------



## Carriana

Oh and thanks Harley D for the Bane pup


----------



## American_Pit13

Carriana said:


> Thanks. I started to figure a lot of that out.
> 
> And where the heck have you been?!?!


I am back to work so I don't have as much time online as I used to. Between work, then dogs, and the new bird I don't get to play much lol.


----------



## Carriana

american_pit13 said:


> I am back to work so I don't have as much time online as I used to. Between work, then dogs, and the new bird I don't get to play much lol.


Not to mention the baby...


----------



## meganc66

i have 5 mil... but not much stock that was cheap, the new pear stuff sucks! lol


----------



## American_Pit13

Carriana said:


> Not to mention the baby...


Oh yeah and 2 kids lol.....


----------



## Carriana

Geez! How did you guys make so much $$? I think I have a spending problem!

I got this yarn ball thing for activity and stupidly sold it for like, 5,000 WC and I looked it up in the shops and it's going for like 300K +. I always check the prices now before I set the price in my shop.


----------



## tzbart

Yeah I think I have a spending problem as well. Haha! I want a stupid custom so bad!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

I def have a spending problem! Has noone seen my cave! I have over 100 wajas most of them bought.


----------



## Carriana

I have almost 50 Wajas and have been playing for half the time....


----------



## meganc66

lmao i've been taking a small break from wajas cuz i wasn't getting as much money as before and i was mad. hahhaha


----------



## American_Pit13

Gotta wait for the market to settle. No one is breeding so market will be slow till caves sizes are in place.


----------



## DarkMoon

You girls are talking about 50 to 100 wajas, and here I am with 15... 

Yeah this whole cave thing is freaking people out. They really should tell people the size now while they have the whole "give your unwanted wajas away". It's gonna be a headache when they announce the actual size.


----------



## American_Pit13

With so many people that have 1,000-10,000 wajas I am not to worried about cave sizes. I don't think it would be to small.


----------



## Carriana

Gah! I just read that news feed. Did anyone trade any Wajas in? I love all of my Wajas that I have currently so no TIP for me 

So what I am understanding is that people who have been abusing the game and hording and/or overbreeding wajas are now being rewarded for doing so by being given points for trading them in? 

That is kind of dumb!


----------



## Carriana

meganc66 said:


> lmao i've been taking a small break from wajas cuz i wasn't getting as much money as before and i was mad. hahhaha


I transfered you one of the two pups born to AlphonsexBlack Bird. I aged the one I kept and she ws solid black w/ 0 markings and mutes...


----------



## DarkMoon

Carriana said:


> Gah! I just read that news feed. Did anyone trade any Wajas in? I love all of my Wajas that I have currently so no TIP for me


Yes I did. I traded in some Monsters that were passed to me as a new member and a few others that contained a lot of inbreeding that again, were pawned off on me as a new member. I was just going to retire them anyways. At least this was free.


----------



## American_Pit13

DarkMoon said:


> Yes I did. I traded in some Monsters that were passed to me as a new member and a few others that contained a lot of inbreeding that again, were pawned off on me as a new member. I was just going to retire them anyways. At least this was free.


Wow that sucks you got crappy wajas as a newbie gift.


----------



## Carriana

DarkMoon said:


> Yes I did. I traded in some Monsters that were passed to me as a new member and a few others that contained a lot of inbreeding that again, were pawned off on me as a new member. I was just going to retire them anyways. At least this was free.


Actually you can use your trade in points to buy stuff. It only costs 3 trade in points for an age pear and that costs about 116K in the shop. So it's better than free


----------



## American_Pit13

Carriana said:


> Actually you can use your trade in points to buy stuff. It only costs 3 trade in points for an age pear and that costs about 116K in the shop. So it's better than free


NO! Hang on to those guys they are selling low because so many people have them but next week or so they will be back up to 300K!

Market is wayyy low bad bad time to sell. ANY PEARS....hold them and sell high later....


----------



## Carriana

american_pit13 said:


> NO! Hang on to those guys they are selling low because so many people have them but next week or so they will be back up to 300K!
> 
> Market is wayyy low bad bad time to sell. ANY PEARS....hold them and sell high later....


I meant the regular shops not the member shops. And I saw some Age pears in the Trade in Points shop selling for only 3 TIP. You could trade in 3 monsters not worthy of breeding or selling that will just end up getting retired and get something useful...


----------



## American_Pit13

In the member shops things are selling lower than the main shop because so many had back up stock from before the price change.


----------



## Carriana

american_pit13 said:


> In the member shops things are selling lower than the main shop because so many had back up stock from before the price change.


Really? I didn't realize that. Last I looked they were still hovering at about 300K. Maybe I will go stock up from there then. I don't generally buy age pears to sell, I buy them to use. Love pears on the other hand...


----------



## Carriana

Wow - I cannot believe someone is actually trying to sell this thing for $150K:


----------



## Harley D

does anyone have the anwsers to that dang trivia?

Also does anyone have any cheap wajas for sale?


----------



## Harley D

Carriana said:


> Wow - I cannot believe someone is actually trying to sell this thing for $150K:


Some people dont know how to price things out. Though before I say anything what is the % on each of its markings?


----------



## American_Pit13

Due to the TIP being used right now all cheap wajas where bought and traded in. You will find nothing cheap.


----------



## meganc66

yeah i was looking around at available wajas and i was having trouble finding anything under 100,000! ridiculous!


----------



## aimee235

I bought alot of cheap ones just to trade in. I think I traded in 250 or so. On one of my accounts I was buying cheap and retiring them. A lot of them priced real low are really just no good/inbred/etc.


----------



## meganc66

yeah, there's no low priced monsters left!


----------



## FloorCandy

Harley D said:


> does anyone have the anwsers to that dang trivia?
> 
> Also does anyone have any cheap wajas for sale?


1. Golf
2. Keith Moon
3. Mozart
4. Painting
5. Edsel


----------



## Harley D

YES! thank you!


----------



## meganc66

i am appalled at how much this THING is selling for... DISGUSTING!!

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## tzbart

Good god all it needs now is all the mutations. Geez


----------



## Carriana

*Pretty giraffe babies *

This: 








X 
this 









=

These:



























Interesting how the colors worked out. I like them


----------



## FloorCandy

Those are beautiful!


----------



## FloorCandy

FloorCandy said:


> These are my faves:
> 
> I can't wait to breed these 2-
> Male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Female:


OK, here is one of the babies was waiting for, I only had one age pear (3 pups were born), so here she is:










I am really happy with the outcome  I am considering making one a male.


----------



## meganc66

holy schnikeys hottay pups, guys


----------



## tzbart

Hey megan I had some pups. You still want one?


----------



## DarkMoon

That is a pretty pup Floor


----------



## meganc66

yeah sure i'll take a pup


----------



## tzbart

Whats your user ID number?


----------



## meganc66

156109 is my numba


----------



## tzbart

ok sent.


----------



## Harley D

Does anyone know the answers to the Trivia?


----------



## FloorCandy

Trivia answers:


FloorCandy said:


> 1. Golf
> 2. Keith Moon
> 3. Mozart
> 4. Painting
> 5. Edsel


----------



## aimee235

I think they are posted in one of the previous pages.

Edit: Never mind. lol. FloorCandy got them for you.


----------



## aimee235

Any one need help figuring out Wajas and Wajas? I just got this off the message board.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Drakonia/wajasandwajasguide.png


----------



## Harley D

thanks alot I got 11K from waja&waja


----------



## aimee235

I have pretty wajas for sale. Msg me and say your from GP and what one you want and I'll send it over.


----------



## tzbart

Did any of you get an Imp?


----------



## DarkMoon

tzbart said:


> Did any of you get an Imp?


Nope, not yet. Not sure if I want one, although if I get my hands on one that looks like a Doberman I'll be in heaven


----------



## aimee235

No Imps for me either. I could have got one of the breed changing items but I decided not to.


----------



## Harley D

I got my first imp
Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game


----------



## tzbart

I ended up making a custom pair. :/ Haha


----------



## DarkMoon

tzbart said:


> I ended up making a custom pair. :/ Haha


Oh you suck 

I ended up getting a Gen 2 Aerial Cheetah the other night which I'm excited over. I LOVE the Cheetah looks.









Now if I could only find a non-related male lol.


----------



## Harley D

I think I have some banes that have cheetah maybe if you want we can see if a few turn out like aerials

Can I see the ones you made Tzbart?


----------



## Carriana

Uh, so does anyone understand the cave size thing that is going on? I have a cave size 16 - dunno what that means.


----------



## DarkMoon

Carriana, Take whatever cave number you have and multiply it by 5, and that is how many Waja's you can hold.

So:
16 x 5 = 80

So you can hold up to 80 wajas without any "wandering off". I think they are still debating over what to do with the wajas over your limit. You'll have to buy more cave upgrades to hold more. For every 1 you buy you get 5 more spots.

I hope that helps


----------



## Harley D

I didnt know it was times by 5...what makes no sences why not put the real number

hey darkmoon did you want to have a look at the cheetah banes?


----------



## DarkMoon

Harley D said:


> I didnt know it was times by 5...what makes no sences why not put the real number


*shrugs* I have no clue. If you go into your cave settings it will tell you how many you can hold. I have a cave size of 11 and it says right next to it "Can hold up to 55 Wajas"


----------



## FloorCandy

I had to make a second cave because i had babies coming and 4 wajas wandered off. I didn't have the monies to upgrade lol. It kinda upset me that you got a cave size that could your current wajas, so all the people who had like 2000 wajas can have a giant cave for free. It would cost me a billion WC to have a cave that big :-(


----------



## DarkMoon

Harley D said:


> hey darkmoon did you want to have a look at the cheetah banes?


I actually found a stud, but I may take you up on your offer after this breeding, after I see how they turn out.


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> I had to make a second cave because i had babies coming and 4 wajas wandered off. I didn't have the monies to upgrade lol. It kinda upset me that you got a cave size that could your current wajas, so all the people who had like 2000 wajas can have a giant cave for free. It would cost me a billion WC to have a cave that big :-(


I actually think it was based on the current number of owned Wajas that were purchased. If you purchased 100 Wajas, you would have room for 500, etc. So its actually discouraging excessive breeding and promoting sales of existing Wajas. It's pretty smart actually.


----------



## FloorCandy

Carriana said:


> I actually think it was based on the current number of owned Wajas that were purchased. If you purchased 100 Wajas, you would have room for 500, etc. So its actually discouraging excessive breeding and promoting sales of existing Wajas. It's pretty smart actually.


I had 89 wajas, and my cave had room for 89 wajas. But there were people out there who had thousands, so their cave would be big enough to hold what they had. If I wanted to get my cave up to that size I would have to spend so much money. EVeryone should have been given a base size, like 100 or 500. I'm new to this and breeding my wajas in different combos to get a feel for how their genetics work, so I almost always have babies coming in, and I can't afford age pears, so i let most grow normally, and it takes 12 days to know if I want to keep it. I need to set up a sales cave I guess, but I don't know how much to ask for each one.


----------



## DarkMoon

FloorCandy said:


> I had 89 wajas, and my cave had room for 89 wajas. But there were people out there who had thousands, so their cave would be big enough to hold what they had. If I wanted to get my cave up to that size I would have to spend so much money. EVeryone should have been given a base size, like 100 or 500. I'm new to this and breeding my wajas in different combos to get a feel for how their genetics work, so I almost always have babies coming in, and I can't afford age pears, so i let most grow normally, and it takes 12 days to know if I want to keep it. I need to set up a sales cave I guess, but I don't know how much to ask for each one.


Whats your ID#?


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> I had 89 wajas, and my cave had room for 89 wajas. But there were people out there who had thousands, so their cave would be big enough to hold what they had. If I wanted to get my cave up to that size I would have to spend so much money. EVeryone should have been given a base size, like 100 or 500. I'm new to this and breeding my wajas in different combos to get a feel for how their genetics work, so I almost always have babies coming in, and I can't afford age pears, so i let most grow normally, and it takes 12 days to know if I want to keep it. I need to set up a sales cave I guess, but I don't know how much to ask for each one.


Well, if they had thousands but most of them were bred then I don't think they got to keep ALL the Wajas in their cave. Many of them would wander.

If you purchase one Waja, you get 5 more slots =+1 cave size. All you would have to do is purchase a cheap Waja and you will get more room.

At least, that's how I understood it to work.


----------



## Harley D

Oh ok I think I understand what you are saying carriana. I was just thinking what happens if people do a butt load of breeding and all of the caves are full. The website wont go no where


----------



## FloorCandy

So it goes up if you buy a waja? I have never bought a waja, so I'll have to try that. I thought it only went up if you bought more cave space, which it tells me is over 100k if I try it.


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> So it goes up if you buy a waja? I have never bought a waja, so I'll have to try that. I thought it only went up if you bought more cave space, which it tells me is over 100k if I try it.


That's what understood, yes.

It promotes Waja sales over breeding since you have to purchase more wajas to get more space for breeding. Kind of like discouraging BYB-ing and encouraging rescue or adoption


----------



## tzbart

Here are the ones I made. I had made two normals with the same pattern. I just used joker cards to switch them to Imps


































This is one of the pups


----------



## DarkMoon

*drools* I LOVE that galaxy look!!!! Amazing Wajas there tzbart!


----------



## Harley D

would you breed two for me and I would pay for the breeding? Please!


----------



## tzbart

DarkMoon said:


> *drools* I LOVE that galaxy look!!!! Amazing Wajas there tzbart!


Thanks!



Harley D said:


> would you breed two for me and I would pay for the breeding? Please!


Sure...Do you want a breeding pair? Or just two? I have a few in my sales cave right now I could pull out.

Home | Wajas | Wolf Breeding Sim | Online Pet Site | Dog Breeding Game

Those are the ones i hav currently.


----------



## Carriana

FloorCandy said:


> So it goes up if you buy a waja? I have never bought a waja, so I'll have to try that. I thought it only went up if you bought more cave space, which it tells me is over 100k if I try it.


Okay so I was wrong about if you bought a Waja you would get 5 more slots. I just bought one today and didn't get any extra cave space. The upgrades for the save sizes aren't too expensive though. We're talking Waja Credits, not real $.


----------



## Harley D

oh wow ow! May take me a while to get that high sorry


----------



## tzbart

Oh heck I wouldnt charge you what I charge everyone else.


----------



## Harley D

lol I have some where a little more then 1,700,000


----------



## FloorCandy

SO, this might be a noob question but I have never sold a waja before today...
I listed a few wajas for sale, all female and pretty high gen, for $12,000 each. They were all bought, and then released. If I were to release them I would have gotten 10,000, so I listed them for slightly more. Is there any other benefit to releasing? I released one and all I got was 10,000 no other benefit I could see.


----------



## DarkMoon

No there really isn't a benefit to releasing beside taking them out of the system so that prices stay a bit higher on them.

Some users who have been on the site for a while will buy and trade in unwanted Wajas just to do so. I know I had someone buy like 15 of mine ranging from 50K to 200K and retired all but 3 of them. Not too big of a deal IMO


----------



## FloorCandy

One more question, what does ancient love pear do?


----------



## Harley D

Tzbart I am up to 2,108,582 WC as of right now. 

I am sorry floor candy your guess is as good as mine. I just asked


----------

